# Retain or refrain



## ed4copies (Sep 24, 2008)

This is a 338 with a alternative briar top.  (second pic added)

Was produced as an order, so it's sold. Now, do I keep it in my product line (retain) or decide it's not going to sell again and REFRAIN from making more.

I think the answer will help everyone, but if this violates the rules of market survey, Jeff or any other mod, feel free to delete (no hard feelings, as always!!)


----------



## gketell (Sep 24, 2008)

hmmm if we could see it maybe we could help with the decision.


----------



## pianomanpj (Sep 24, 2008)

I like it, Ed. I like the combination of casing and blank, and the proportions look well balanced. It's a keeper! :biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 24, 2008)

Ed, not a bad looker but is it a price point you need in your line? To me that's the criteria I use when adding a pen to my line. Is it going to add to the bottom line or even thought it sells well is it taking sales from a higher $ item.


----------



## turned_for_good (Sep 24, 2008)

If you don't have bullet pens in your line-up, I say put some in.  Just don't put this one in it.  I sell quite a few that I make from antler with slimline trannys and bullet nibs.  They are my best seller by far.


----------



## rincewind03060 (Sep 24, 2008)

It would help to know how this pens deviates from your normal product line.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 24, 2008)

To clarify: I produce the 338, 30-06 and 280, with antler, alternative ivory or camo.  This would be the only one that LOOKS like wood. Prices start at $45 - at Christmas I offer a $150 version, too. (gold plated, powder coated)


----------



## fiferb (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd say make another. If it sells then make another. If it sells then make another, etc. If it continues, make several and keep them on hand.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 25, 2008)

Ed,
I am thinking of making mine with just wood for the simple fact that antler is difficult for me to work with (smell and availablity).  But I'm sure that you have no probs working with it, lol.


----------



## rincewind03060 (Sep 25, 2008)

I like the look of wood and brass. I'd at least make a few to see how they sell.


----------



## flyingmelon (Sep 25, 2008)

*Marketing*

If you do retain it get some more fiber in your diet. As far as the cartridge pens in your lineup maybe make groupings of military sized, police size, and hunting size. That way people that are buying as gifts if they don't know what caliber to get they have a better chance of getting the right one.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks all, special word to Rob:

I hated antler, until I got to know Eagle.   He "persuaded" (spelled badgered, annoyed, etc) me to put in  a dust collection system.  He said I would not SMELL the antler, if the air was moving correctly.  Finally, I gave up and put in the system.  He was, mostly right, but I continued to remind him I could STILL smell it, some.

Again, he said, "Put a fan behind you, dumb sh___!"  So, I did.  No more smell.  It goes into the dust collector.  

Try it - if you can't afford the Dust collector right now, use just the fan behind you, it really moves the stink!!!


----------



## LostintheWoods (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd suggest hanging on to a couple pens with a wood/brass combo; I sort of favor Claro Walnut, that being the definitive wood for upscale gunstocks.


----------



## alphageek (Sep 25, 2008)

ed4copies said:


> Thanks all, special word to Rob:
> 
> I hated antler, until I got to know Eagle.   He "persuaded" (spelled badgered, annoyed, etc) me to put in  a dust collection system.  He said I would not SMELL the antler, if the air was moving correctly.  Finally, I gave up and put in the system.  He was, mostly right, but I continued to remind him I could STILL smell it, some.
> 
> ...



Ok... I have had some requests for antler.  However, the smell has put me off.  I love how much my DC system helps with other things, but is there truely not a smell afterword?   I don't smell the acrylics I turn either, but I do much of my turning in the garage and the family (and even me when I come back in) enter the garage, then there is a fairly overwhelming smell of acrylic.

I would like to consider trying antler, but the family has threatened bad things if I do.


----------

